# Call and E-mail SiriusXM



## dc330 (Nov 2, 2006)

If you are unhappy with the censorship on the music stations or the changes to the stations in general. I would have never written my congressman or the FCC if I new that the music wouyld be ruined by the merger. We should not be charged for editted music that is free on testical radio.

Please call 1-888-539-7474

Or e-mail them from Sirius or XM .com


----------



## David_NC (Apr 13, 2007)

I've done both. According to Sirius' reply, "We certainly do not wish for you to cancel your subscription with SIRIUS due to these changes. We appreciate your feedback! Please know that you have a voice at SIRIUS and your comments will not go unnoticed. We have forwarded your email to the appropriate programming department for further review." We'll see how well Sirius listens to my voice. 

My complaint doesn't have anything to do with 'stations' being moved to different channels or reduction of duplication (no need for two '50's channels, for example). My complaint is that they've eliminated a channel that I listened to all the time, Channel 37 - The Strobe. There is nothing comparable in either Sirius' or XM's programming now (XM's disco channel was also 'retired'). The suggested 'replacement' is the '70's channel which plays very little disco. They said this change was based on customer feedback... who has ever been asked for feedback from Sirius? I know that with over 4 years of subscribing with 4 radios I haven't! 

Let's complain... often and LOUDLY!


----------



## thestaton (Aug 14, 2008)

I agree David, I was given the same BS about surveys. I've been with them since 2003 and I've yet to see a survey of any sorts.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I've also been with XM since 2003 and I've received 3 or 4 surveys from XM in my email. One of them was very detailed and long, took me about an hour to complete.


----------

